# Folding But Faded



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, it's been in the family for a long time. It spent countless years in FatherBiz's back pocket before I started using it. Been using the brass slide because the numbers are too faded on the outside sticks.

Been a while since I have needed it daily, so I doubt I'll replace it. I'll find a soft spot for its remaining years to remind me of my formidable ones.

The self made man is just a boy that won't admit who helped him....Thanks Dad for all the help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If only it could talk.....


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Throw it in a glass case.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

throw it in the wood stove.  sorry. i had to. put it on the mantle and smile at it every chance that you have. thats as good as looking at grandpas gun on the mantle. the wife, she wouldnt understand.:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Throw it in a glass case.



Could be.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

It never broke, huh? Way back I used to use a wood folding rule, but they always seemed to get broken after a year or two of use. I haven't used one regularly for probably about 15 years or so now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> throw it in the wood stove.  sorry. i had to. put it on the mantle and smile at it every chance that you have. thats as good as looking at grandpas gun on the mantle. the wife, she wouldnt understand.:thumbsup:


Lucky for me, MizBiz does understand.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I broke mine out last week or so and snapped it in half in less than ten minutes.oh well back to a tape I guess.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

He never showed me this one. Found it tucked away behind some other oddities. Still has some clay dirt stains.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mines are worn and faded... those get used on drainage jobs..


----------

